# Thieves at Tappan....



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sitting in the parking lot at Tappan waiting on a muskingum watershed ranger and figured I'd send out a warning. Someone tried to steal my cadalydic converter while I was on the lake. They cut through my exhaust in 3 different places but evidently couldn't figure out how to get it out. I swear to God if I would ever get a hold of that A-hole he'd be eating through a straw for the rest of his miserable life!!!

I HATE A THIEF!!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry to hear that.  I'd love to know how these scumbags are avoiding detection. There they are...flat on their backs, under somebody else's vehicle, hacking away on somebody else's property. You know they'd have to have an accomplice...


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

How desperate can people be? People never cease to amaze me. Like finding a wallet? I dot care if. Take my cash but y toss the wallet? I'd give u the cash in my wallet to not have to cancel and get new I.d's and photos i had in my wallet.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Seems to be a common occurrence at Tappan. One of the guys in our circuit had his stolen from his Tundra last Friday.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow what the world has come to. First its stealing copper from houses. Now we got to worry about the exhaust on our cars. There should be some kind of stipulation at the scrap yards. 

promag


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

the scrap place in dover makes you have your pic taken with any converter you bring in.not sure why but they do


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Converters are filled with platnum so you can get a good chunk of change for them I
At scrap yards

promag


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

thought that was over as at one time you could get 100 per for converters. a guy I know use get 10 a night made some 1,000 or more on them. so to curb that the scrap yards had just take one off you each time. last I heard they was paying under 10 for them. and no one does the steal them. now to other thing man if you go away for a ew days your house would be stripped of all wireing and copper pluming and the aluimiun sideing strip as far up as a person could reach.that gave a hit to how tall the guy was. LOL you could see truck full going to scrap yards. well see they still do the thief thing else where besides here. any one know where get more then 10 for the converters as I got one out my old truck that is bigger then car have yet they offer about 8 bucks for it. at one time could got 100 for it. but not in this town as the scrap yards here rob you on wiegh in. man what way live when I lived else where we watch each others houses and never gave thought to lock up at night. now that will not stop the break in if you lock up as then you need buy a new door also. they even still you whole car here and joy ride it till out gas. man now you others in here can relax as you never match living here.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

who ever this is needs to get a FREAK,IN JOB , consumers probably on welfare get,in the working pocket man 2 ways. sorry to here this. hope they get,in, and hes get a stack of out standind warrents. and then us working tax payiers pay for his 3 squars and a cot/cable tv.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Not good Bub take it you won't be fishing Sunday. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I had a St. Croix Rod/Reel and a whole tackle bag stolen 3 years ago. About 500 in gear, truck was parked with the boat on the back outside a bait store was gone less than 2 mins. I know your pain brother, I still have not replaced all that gear.

Jeremy


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

These are not your scared of getting caught thieves. They will steal in broad daylight and your neighbors will assume it was one of your buddies. They will steal from relatives, co-workers and anyone who can provide something that they can get a buck out of to get their drugs, smokes and beer. I hate a thief!!!


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Man the nerve of these thieves, I would love to catch one in the act. Sorry to hear BadBub I wish you would have caught them.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> Not good Bub take it you won't be fishing Sunday.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


No. I won't be there this Sunday. Too much going on anyway. Now a little more....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The sheriffs deputy finally showed up around 5:30 to file a report. Asked me what time this happened? I told him sometime between 7am and 3pm and his eyes lit up! He couldn't believe someone would try it in broad daylight. Said they would step up their patrols for the next couple weeks and hopeful catch the guy in the act. There were about 10 other trucks in the lot when I pulled out and 2 trucks that launched when I did but were gone by the time I came in. Not sure if they attempted theirs or not. Truck still drives and should be able to just weld it back up if that's what the insurance company decides to do, but man is it loud!!! Makes me wonder why those kids spend all that money on cherry bombs and custom exhausts to make their trucks loud. A simple cut to the pipes is all it takes...  

And when I finally pulled in my driveway I was greeted with both of my neighbors trying to figure out what was going on. I'll be waking up the whole neighborhood till I get this fixed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

keep us posted about this--just one time id like to see a post on here where the theives were caught and severely beaten--seems theres little justice these days......


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

promag said:


> Wow what the world has come to. First its stealing copper from houses. Now we got to worry about the exhaust on our cars. There should be some kind of stipulation at the scrap yards.
> 
> promag


Wow must be nice to live there and not have to keep checking on your vehicles over night. In & around Toledo here catalytic converter thefts are becoming a normal occurrence right along with car/truck battery thefts. Heck if I get up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom I usually pop my head out the front door to check on the cars. 

To the op sorry this happened to ya and hope they nail the guy which they probably will as it sounds like he's not one of the brighter thieves.


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

there are actually 3 preciouse metals in the converters. platnium,rodium,and radium. not sure howto spell them but def three kinds. i used to work in scrap yard and grade them on the amount of metal in the converters. whoever took the toyota converter knew what he was doin bc foriegn cars have the highest amounts of these metals and used to bring close to $250 bucks. trucks have some better converters as well as foreign cars. been happening all the time so the make scrap yards take i pic, as well as a license # and plate of vehicle. also law only allowing one converter taken in a day by a regular joe. to take more than one you have to have a buisness permit. and trust me ive seen $20,000 dollar loads of scrap taken in with 10,000 of it being converters. and ive seen a semi truck take about 750,000 dollars worth of converters to new york to a factory. theres huge money in it! hope you get the theif! i fish tappan a lot so if any suspicious crap im gonna say somethin and if i do run into the theif he wont enjoy the results. makes me angry when i hear stories like this. all of us dont work hard to earn and enjoy some toys and down time just to have some lazy bum livin off the system steal from a productive citizen.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

GARNERMAN357 said:


> there are actually 3 preciouse metals in the converters. platnium,rodium,and radium. not sure howto spell them but def three kinds. i used to work in scrap yard and grade them on the amount of metal in the converters. whoever took the toyota converter knew what he was doin bc foriegn cars have the highest amounts of these metals and used to bring close to $250 bucks. trucks have some better converters as well as foreign cars. been happening all the time so the make scrap yards take i pic, as well as a license # and plate of vehicle. also law only allowing one converter taken in a day by a regular joe. to take more than one you have to have a buisness permit. and trust me ive seen $20,000 dollar loads of scrap taken in with 10,000 of it being converters. and ive seen a semi truck take about 750,000 dollars worth of converters to new york to a factory. theres huge money in it! hope you get the theif! i fish tappan a lot so if any suspicious crap im gonna say somethin and if i do run into the theif he wont enjoy the results. makes me angry when i hear stories like this. all of us dont work hard to earn and enjoy some toys and down time just to have some lazy bum livin off the system steal from a productive citizen.


if im not mistaken anyone not certified that brings in any precious metals the id is checked and authorities should be called to check the source of the metal. a guy i work with in our lab stole some platinum trays and tried to sell them to support his drug habit.
the metals place had him on video and copied his drivers license and told him to bring the platinum back tomorrow. after he left they called the police. our company got a phone call askin if we were missing any platinum. 

did an inventory in the lab and found the trays were missing. he got caught and arrested and fired. if all the scrap places did this it may stop the crackheads from doing this. sorry to hear of this bad bub. hope they catch them.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

promag said:


> Wow what the world has come to. First its stealing copper from houses. Now we got to worry about the exhaust on our cars. There should be some kind of stipulation at the scrap yards.
> 
> promag


this reminds me of about 5 yrs ago here in toledo some idiot was stealing copper from a house and the roof caved in on him hahaha he never stole again


----------



## GARNERMAN357 (Jan 22, 2010)

i understand your point but that tray of plat is a lot more than a converter. most of the people scrapping are actually good guys. most will buy wrecked car/trucks and get all the core parts like converters,starters,alternators and trans/motors that are good and have more value than pure scrap. you can turn 1000 bucks into 5000 in a hurry if you know what your doin. a lot of greasy work thou.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

A lot of guys with lifted trucks weld rebar on the exhaust that way the thief needs to have a good coordless sawzall to get it. Usually they see the rebar and move on to an easier victim.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have to agree with you on this. i think they work in teams. sometimes they probably even have more than one car. but believe it or not its not as bad as it was for awhile there. they were hitting up shopping malls. and alot of the thieves even knew which converters would bring the most money. but the goverment has cracked down on the sales of converters and copper and the price the scrap places can pay to make it alot harder to unload this stuff. but you know there is always going to be a market as long as there are big bucks to be made. 

i had siding put on my house and there was still a few pieces of old aluminum siding left and my son had alittle copper and some cans he took in. his drivers license had expired so they wouldnt buy his scrap from him, i had to sell it. but they had to have a picture id and took a picture of me and my scrap before they would pay for it. but you know there is crooked scrapers out there that will pay maby half price for stuff like converters and copper, just so they can make more money.

i could take my 18 volt cordless saws all and remove most converters in say 30 seconds. and at one time there was some selling for close to 1000.00 each as scrap. shoot i had a aluminum radar arch for a 28 ft sea ray laying down by my pole barn and somebody went to the time and trouble to cut it up right by my pole barn and hauled it off for scrap. you could see all the metal where they cut it up. some people will steal just about anything for a buck. now that you can get up around 10.00 each for a junk battery they are starting to come up missing. someone took 2 out of my pole barn, one good and one junk. then i checked my big boat and they had took all 3 out of it. i had one go bad in my motorhome and took it back to wall mart and got a brand new one. i just set it down in the mh and didnt even hook it up. i went out to move the mh and that new battery was gone. somebody got about 10 or 12 bucks for a brand new battery.

about the same time someone stole my radar arch i had 3 or 4 aluminum props in the pole barn, and i had my high five ss prop behind my boat. went out to put the prop on and it was gone. so i got to looking and all the old aluminum props were missing also. so i would say this all went for scrap. they probably got around 6.00 for my high five prop. and they coat over 500.00 new to buy one off ebay. they are over 600.00 at our local prop shop.

i really hate thieves and liers. but i really hate a lieing thief. and i believe whoever stole all this stuff was somebody that knows us. because there is usely somebody home, so they had to know when nobody was here for them to be so blaten as to cut up the radar arch, get up in the boat and take the batteries and to open the mh compartment and just take the one battery that wasnt fastened in. so these are sopposed to be friends. and with unimployment running out for so many people its only going to get worse.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

promag said:


> Wow what the world has come to. First its stealing copper from houses. Now we got to worry about the exhaust on our cars. There should be some kind of stipulation at the scrap yards.
> 
> promag


the honest scrap yards and police are doing everything they can to stop copper thefts and converters. but just like anything that makes money your going to have crooked scrap yards. they ship out in big truck loads and get paid in weight. so they buy a few hundred converters or a few thousand pounds of copper and just add alittle to each truck load that they ship out and very few if any of them ever gets caught. they just set back and get rich of thiefs stealing this stuff.

i can remember when copper got up to almost 6.00 a pound. i had a set of the old cheap jumper cables about 8 ft long and made out of about 10 ga wire. they probably costed about 3.00 when they was new. i had a friend ask me to take him in so he could sell some copper and some cans. while we was there i just thought i would see what i could get out of those old cables. the plastic coating was already peeling off. so i stripped them and put them on the scales. i got 6.85 for that little dab of copper.

when copper got up to almost 6.00 a lb, it was getting stolen left and right. this one company down in indy that builds houses said they put copper water lines in and came back the next morning and it was all gone. so they replace the copper and sure enough the next morning it was gone. they had to hire a night watchman just for the copper.

but anyway the goverment stepped in and lowered the price of scrap copper down to around 1.00 a lb. but i think it may be back up alittle now but not much. and i dont know what they did about the converters. but they do try to control the sales of all that stuff now. but if theres a few bucks to be made then your going to have crooks.

i remember this big food bank down in indy. when the copper was real high somebody went in there over a weekend and stole all there freezer units. i dont remember for sure but it seems like they had like 13 or 14 cooling pumps. and they took all of them.

i know if im in a parking lot and see someone working under a car and running a saws all i will call the cops and let them sort it out. i would much rather have the cops called on me than to have someones converter stolen.
sherman


----------



## martinconcrete (Feb 4, 2006)

My good friend also had his convertor stolen while fishing at Tappan on Friday. However, they did find his at the scrap yard. He had just put a lift kit on his truck and had some yellow over spray on it. They were able to match it up on his truck and it fit perfectly with the cutsand paint They did have the guy on camera at the scrap yard as well as his buddy who also had one. They were able to get the vehicle they were driving on camera as well. I havent heard if they caught them yet though. It totally sucks that this is the reality of today.


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

steal from me you betterhope the cops get to you before i do--it will get ugly


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

That sounds pretty SOLID,,martinconcrete!! Those two,,on camera/lic#,,with a cut&color match,,sounds like the GUYS/SCUM,,that have been busy at Tappen?? I hope that it will at least END those two low-life's from crawling around there,,like the WORMS that they are!! AND spending time,,to see there lives WITHOUT their freedom!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

